# Guess what's in my garage:



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Only something I've been waiting almost 10 months for:










I can think of at least one person who will be particularly pleased that this has eventually turned up.   

Only a small pic, I'll get some better ones when it's light tomorrow, and also some of it installed on the car, but just check out the quality of the weave:










I had a bonnet from these guys on my Civic, and the weave on that was literally immaculate! And the fit was spot on too. I was a little apprehensive that they wouldn't be able to match the standard of workmanship a second time, but from initial inspection it appears that they have !! :smokin: 

More pics tomorrow, and details of supplier, website, cost etc


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi Jeff,

The quality of the CF bonnet looks very high.  It will look fabulous on your car. 

I'll look forward to seeing piccies of it fitted on it. 

-Elliot


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice bonnet Jeff,now about the civic.

How much was the civic one,as don't think Julian from Rare Rims has any for the EG9.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll tell you the supplier tomorrow, when I've thoroughly checked it over to make sure it is as good as I'm going to say it is  

You know you NEED one for the Civic  Although weren't you doing a bonnet scoop or something?? Go and have a look at my setup on HR if you need reminding just how good they look on an EG9 :smokin:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

nice one pikey, glad you finally have it, it will look great once fitted!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Pikey - what make/manufacturer is it?

looks good quality


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I was going to go and put a vent into my bonnet as it is now,but would prefer to put a CF one on it instead,lose some of that weight that i've put on from the ICE.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> Guess what's in my garage


Half full pots of paint and some bits of wood?

Are we still guessing, or was the clue in the pictures?    


Very nice looking bonnet you have there. Quick, get it on the car and take some pictures, that's gonna look mint. :smokin: 

I hope you've warned the missus of how delicate it is and what it costs, so she doesn't stack stuff on top of it. If that were at my house after about two hours I'd hear in an innocent voice...

"Oh, I moved that black coloured sheet of wood, it was in the way. I rested it on the floor and used it to stack the boxes of junk on."


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Forget the missus,don't let you little brother near it,or your dad with the lawnmower as he did with the EG9 bonnet.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Fitted:










We had to elongate the holes in the mounting bracket, as the release mechanism fouled the catch on the bonnet by a few mm. Also filed down part of the release mechanism, but other than that it fitted straight on perfectly :smokin: 

Here's a close-up of the fit down one side:










and the other:










As you can see the fit on the one side isn't quite spot on  It's only a minor thing though, and that picture wildly exaggerates how bad it is.

All in all, I'm chuffed to bits with it :smokin:


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks superb mate
Well chuffed to see you finally have some smiles for your money

when u gonna be finished ?

I think i am looking at end march  

JAY


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Jeff, Have you fully road tested it yet? I find the CF Bonnet on the Garage Bomber "bulges" upward with the wind pressure inside the engine bay, almost looks like the bonnet isn't fully shut when driving along when you look down the wing. The bonnet bins are essential! Probably an interesting math formula for aero-d's pushing the bonnet down and engine bay airpressure pushing it up!
The secret obviously is in the re-enforcement/webbing to give the unit sufficient mechnical strength, but that's difficult to judge unless you can actually inspect the thing before buying.
DaveG


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Good point Dave. Witness the calder impreza on TOTB dvd on top speed run (should check their throttle return springs as well  ). The bonnet flips up and hits the screen and roof  
I will be sticking eith the standard one thanks.

Other than that, nice to see your car is taking shape Jeff


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Dave... YOU ARE GAY!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Not a very nice thing to call DaveG


----------



## skinny (Oct 3, 2004)

Pikey, you still haven;t said how much and where from?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

What's the point in getting a CF bonnet without vents in it? The stock R32 GT-R bonnet is already made of lightweight alloy. ???


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Agreed with Mr DaveG - even at sensible (ish) speeds & pinned mine flaps about like something posessed! 

I suppose having a thicker one would help, you can actually see through mine if you hold it up in the light


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I havent been keeping track of this thread, sorry for the delayed reply  

I mostly got a carbon-fibre bonnet because I think they look great. I dont really care about the weight, and I think vents spoil the lines of the 32. In fact it's a good job I dont really care about the weight, because the carbon one is slightly heavier than the standard one, lol  

I think it's the fibreglass strengthening that has the weight, as the carbon-fibre skin over the top cant weigh hardly anything at all!

I did have to slightly modify the bonnet catch, and elongate the mounting holes about 2-3mm to get it to latch down properly, and also it doesn't come with any holes pre-drilled for the washer jets, but other than that Im happy with it.

You can get these bonnets from http://www.litetuned.com/

R32 = £599
R33 = £649
R34 = £679

They take about 6 weeks to come from Japan, once they're ordered.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The price looks a bit steep compared to how much Julian is selling them for.
Don't think he has one for the EG9 though,might give these guys a try when i get the money.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

600 squid, oh my god.  

I got a bonnet for my Pug 205 GTI for a fiver from the scrappy.  Bargain.  Ok, so it wasn't carbon, but it is black.  (In my defence so is the rest of the car, I ain't that much of a chav).

But then I can't talk, I still haven't managed to fully justify my ridiculous TE37 purchase.  

Bonnet looks good though mate, although as was said above the standard R32 bonnet is surprisingly light, so I ain't surprised that it doesn't save much, (if any), weight. It does look :smokin: though.  

I bet you were bricking it when you had to drill the holes for the washer jets. I wonder how many times you measured it to make sure they were square.  Imagine it the drill had slipped.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I haven't drilled them yet - thanks for that   

I didnt pay £600  

Emil - I payed £400 for the one on my Civic that is now on CivicDisturbance's car. I cant speak highly enough of the sheer quality of the weave. I cant vouch for the quality or the price of Julian's ones. If you ever get the chance, look at Rob Morris's red bonnet / boot on his Prelude. Granted it's a cool colour, but look closely at the weave and you'll see imperfections. That's what a cheap one looks like


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

> I haven't drilled them yet - thanks for that


Sorry mate. Best of luck with drilling them holes then.  

What size drill is it for LED washer jets these days anyway?   (Just joking.  )

I wonder if you could mount the jets on the scuttle panel, where the wiper arms poke out. That would mean you could keep the bonnet totally smooth.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought about doing that actually. The previous bonnet I had from them had washer holes pre-drilled, although they needed to be enlarged, but this one hasn't.

I also broke the two washer jets removing them from the Civic's bonnet - so I went to Halfords and got some Ripspeed ones    

I might see what I can rig up, ghetto style  

Has anyone seen the Do-Luck carbon-fibre bonnets, as they aren't much more expensive than the retail on the one I got!! I wonder what the quality / weave / fit / pre-drilled holes is like on them! Anyone?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

why not attach some jets to the washer arms like the pug 405 has?

Simon


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Carbon Bonnets*

RK Tuning has carbon bonnets for around £350 plus vat

Tel:01702557124


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

really?  

Finally got some washer jets on there.

http://www.fridayers.com/uploads/17/Ripspeed washerjets.JPG

(I'll re-size that and host it properly in a minute)

Please please please tell me they look alright - they only cost £2.99 from Halfords and they'll have to do for now


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I have something made by Ripspeed on my car, please dont throw me out of the club


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Now that looks sweet mate 
Understated and smooth as **** :smokin:

The quality relly is good Just looking at the weave on the front edge and it is extremely uniform  

JAY


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Peugeot 405 only way to go , no drill required and an infinitely better wash.
Doh ... well in hindsight.
should have got coloured neons  
Will they do them with vents to order??
As in a front vent to dump the rad heat , an in for the left front air, and an out for the turbos ? would look pretty ugly in some peoples eyes.
but functional.
cokey


----------

